# UFC 161 - Roy Nelson vs Stipe Miocic



## Stickgrappler (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello:

*bows deeply*

I made 15 animated GIFs from the UFC 161 - Roy Nelson vs Stipe Miocic fight. Enjoy!







3 more GIFs here:
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/ufc-161-roy-nelson-x-stipe-miocic-rd-1.html






5 more here
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/ufc-161-roy-nelson-x-stipe-miocic-rd-1_18.html






4 more here:
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/ufc-161-roy-nelson-x-stipe-miocic-rds-2.html

Very truly yours in the MA,
-sg


----------

